# What word or phrase do people use that you can't stand?



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Starting every sentence with, “I mean….”

”We know better so we do better” 🤮


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Finish a long winded discriptive and then rephrase it beginning with the word "Basically..."
Finish a long winded explanation and then follow it up with "You know what I mean?"
A neighbor and I have been working a friend's 29 year old son on some tree trimming and I'm going to pitch in and pay for an upgrade to his vocabulary hardware. He's a nice guy but his floppy disk doesn't hold many words.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

"I could care less" when they mean the opposite.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Two things: 

1.) People starting every. single. sentence with "So."

2.) People NOT using the conjunctive phrase, "to be." 

Okay, three things:

3.) The talking heads on local news, when the in-studio talking head goes to the in-the-field talking head, and the in-the-field "reporter" starts his/her sentence with "Yeah...."


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Anyone on the phone who says, “I am reaching out to you today...”

No. You CALLED me.


----------



## VBF (Apr 15, 2017)

"Pacifically"
"It is what it is"
Also, please do not justify every little thing that you do to me.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Pony said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1.) People starting every. single. sentence with "So."
> 
> ...


like the western PA thing where they say, “That needs washed”? I hate that.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

I seen it. Ugh!


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Irregardless.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I was sharing this thread with DH who asked, "What about people whose every declarative statement sounds interrogative?"

Also, "These trying times."

ALL times are trying in one way or another.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)




----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

It bugs me when people shorten words to things like 'prolly' or 'cuz' or are talking or writing and are interspersing every few words with the word 'like'. 

Like it really drives me nuts, cuz of like the way she talks like a baby, like you know what I mean? Like I want to stuff a sock in like her mouth.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

“Have a good one!”

A good what? Ride, poop, hunt, trip, grad party, haircut, butcher day, baseball game, what?

Just say, have a great day, come again.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Can I ask (ax) you a question?


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Pony said:


> I was sharing this thread with DH who asked, "What about people whose every declarative statement sounds interrogative?"


That's the "up-speak" pattern of speech so popular with the younger generation---REALLY gets on my nerves...I think they get that way due to the indoctrination process in school.... It used to be the Socratic method was used-- ask a question intended to get the student to think independently. Now they spoon feed drivel. When asked a question, the student responds with a questioning rise in the voice, implying "Is that what you wanted me to say?" 

Back to the OP-- How about "Over the top"-- originally used in WW I when the troops climbed out of the trench in order to advance on the enemy. Now it's been perverted apparently to mean "beyond acceptable convention."


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

You could start a whole thread on politco/media speak, such as "Double down" "under the bus" "the bottom line".
They view us as so dim we that we cannot process variations of terminology.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Exscape, Sherbert, Using the term cow for all manner of bovine


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

pronouns - using they instead of he, him etc.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

When someone starts a response to a question with "I'll be honest with you'. You mean you usually aren't?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Why do you ax?


----------



## pomsarelv (Jul 15, 2020)

snowlady said:


> I seen it. Ugh!


I know Right


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

2 lines that bug me terribly

I have (insert item) for _sell_.
I want to _sale_ this item.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

"You can't do that."


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Ex used to end a sentence with," and everything." 

When I tried to talk about something, " hold on."

When I tried to show her something, " I'll look later."


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

"Whelp" when meaning "Well"
"I could care less' when they should say 'I couldn't care less'


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

People that say "anyhoo" make me want to stick a fork in their eye.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> "You can't do that."


That is a motivating phrase. A challenge.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> That is a motivating phrase. A challenge.


Sure is


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> That is a motivating phrase. A challenge.


It evokes me to say - mind your business.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

The other one is tooken. I had tooken my dog to the vet.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

snowlady said:


> The other one is tooken. I had tooken my dog to the vet.


Or "took and". "I took and twisted my ankle." I've only heard a person use that once. She repeated it.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> It evokes me to say - mind your business.


It prompts me to say, "Watch me."

Here's another irritation: Overuse of helping verbs. Passive speech drives me up the wall, especially when people don't adjust the verb appropriately. Had, has, and have do NOT have to be in every single sentence. Oy.


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

Perception is reality. Um, nope, not usually, just because you're viewing something through your skewed lens doesn't make it real.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Sentences that start with, “Actually…….”, or “No offense, but….”


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

"Don't get mad......" when the speaker knows I am going to have a huge hissy fit.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Lisa in WA said:


> Sentences that start with, “Actually…….”, or “No offense, but….”


"No offense but" usually means someone knows they are going to be insulting you but think that saying no offense makes it okay. 😂

it doesn't


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

My current pet peeve is the overuse of "unpacking" when discussing anything.

You keep that up and I might be hypothetically unpacking you from a hypothetical suitcase.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

And “battling” any and all diseases. So overused.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> "No offense but" usually means someone knows they are going to be insulting you but think that saying no offense makes it okay. 😂
> 
> it doesn't


Exactly.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I know I'll get crap for this first one....."Y'all"
Also:
"Like I said" (You said it, why are you saying it again?)
"Guess what" (chicken butt)


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I’m not fond of this new woke trend of saying “people experiencing homelessness” instead of “the homeless”.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm starting to see the line between annoying cliches and regional dialects.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Cornhusker said:


> "Like I said" (You said it, why are you saying it again?)


I am guilty of this one, usually followed by "the last 3 times I told you....."


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Cornhusker said:


> I know I'll get crap for this first one....."Y'all"


It's the proper contraction of 'you all' . So much better than 'you guys'


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mnn2501 said:


> It's the proper contraction of 'you all' . So much better than 'you guys'


What about, "youse guys"? Usse guys, not sure how ya'll spell it


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

mnn2501 said:


> It's the proper contraction of 'you all' . So much better than 'you guys'


Or "Youse guys"


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

HDRider said:


> What about, "youse guys"? Usse guys, not sure how ya'll spell it


Oops, didn't see yours before I posted mine


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Cornhusker said:


> Or "Youse guys"


At least Y'all is in the dictionary. 









Definition of Y'ALL


you —usually used in addressing two or more persons… See the full definition




www.merriam-webster.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> At least Y'all is in the dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was 7 or 8 I was writing a letter to my new aunt, from Texas, BTW.

I did not know how to spell ya'll. We had a big fat dictionary. Ya'll was not in there then.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

About the only thing that really makes me grind my teeth is when people constantly insert the word "like' as if it were punctuation.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Cornhusker said:


> Or "Youse guys"


I've heard "Youins" commonly used since I was a kid .


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> I've heard "Youins" commonly used since I was a kid .


Hubby's mom often said that. I never heard it anywhere else.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I remember hearing “youze guys” a lot around Philly. I heard “you guys” a lot as a kid which is better than youze and of course ya’ll in the south. It sounds imposterish for a Yankee like myself to say y’all so I tend to say “you all”. Seems like a nice compromise. 😊


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

emdeengee said:


> About the only thing that really makes me grind my teeth is when people constantly insert the word "like' as if it were punctuation.


Or Eh? 

I went to the house eh. I talked to my mama eh. She told me you were down here eh.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> When I was 7 or 8 I was writing a letter to my new aunt, from Texas, BTW.
> 
> I did not know how to spell ya'll. We had a big fat dictionary. Ya'll was not in there then.


Neither was Google.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Youse guys is pretty common here. "Unpacking" grates on your ears just like "boots on the ground"


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

another one: When people say ”like” in the context of, 
“And he was _like_, “I put the Chevelle in the ditch”, and I was _like_, “Whoa! In the ditch?”, and he was _like_, “yeah!…in the friggin ditch!”, and we were all _like_, “Whoa…awesome”.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Neither was Google.


Yahoo was


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

A couple more phrases that bother me. When I try to explain something to someone, and their response is "whatever" or "it is what it is". I consider the conversation over.

I have an aunt who was a teacher. I used to butcher my english just for her. Phrases like "it don't make me no never mind" and "sounds pretty near good nuf to me". Unfortunately, I catch myself cometimes saying those phrases in normal conversation. Makes me look more stupider. I crack me up.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We are saying it again because he didn’t listen the first time.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I hate being in a restaurant with a lady or ladies and having the server say "You guys." The ladies aren't guys.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Lisa in WA said:


> And “battling” any and all diseases. So overused.


Same with "rushed them to the emergency room". What is the other option, "I moseyed to the emergency room"?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Lisa in WA said:


> another one: When people say ”like” in the context of,
> “And he was _like_, “I put the Chevelle in the ditch”, and I was _like_, “Whoa! In the ditch?”, and he was _like_, “yeah!…in the friggin ditch!”, and we were all _like_, “Whoa…awesome”.


Like, I know girl. Like, that really gets on my nerves too.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

whiterock said:


> I hate being in a restaurant with a lady or ladies and having the server say "You guys." The ladies aren't guys.


Are you sure?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Guys has become generic. It isn’t gender specific anymore.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Maybe it's really supposed to be Guise


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

I can’t take “of” in place of “have”. I generally don’t get bent out of shape over misuse of there/their/they’re, your/you’re, to/too/two or its/it’s. It grates on me, but nothing compares to “would of/should of/could of”.

I read that and my autistic brain immediately shuts off anything else that person has written. They’re willing to write complete nonsense, and they’re fine with it. I’ve spent more time than I’d like to admit trying to find a usage of an auxiliary verb followed by “of” that works, and I’ve failed each time I tried.

I get slipping with the use of phonetically similar words, but, when someone is willing to write “_I should of taken an umbrella…_” and they know the sentence doesn’t even make sense to their own brain, I’m offended that they want my brain to try to make sense of their word-vomit.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I had an interesting conversation with my sister today. She is 70, and she's been blind all her life. She has a degree in Spanish, and she worked for the Texas State Library system for years.

She is HORRIBLY offended by people who don't punctuate text messages or email. She deletes them.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I can speak eloquently, with proper annunciation and grammar, but that doesn't mean that I will waste such effort on commoners, especially if it irks them. One of my favorite things to do is answer a question with a question, it can really get under people's skin, especially law enforcement. You should of seent the looks on their faces.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

barnbilder said:


> I can speak eloquently, with proper annunciation and grammar, but that doesn't mean that I will waste such effort on commoners, especially if it irks them. One of my favorite things to do is answer a question with a question, it can really get under people's skin, especially law enforcement. You should of seent the looks on their faces.


They go all blowed outta portion.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I had an interesting conversation with my sister today. She is 70, and she's been blind all her life. She has a degree in Spanish, and she worked for the Texas State Library system for years.
> 
> She is HORRIBLY offended by people who don't punctuate text messages or email. She deletes them.


That's funny because I punctuate mine 99 percent of the time. I can't stand it if it's not. Emails too. 

On here not so much.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

barnbilder said:


> I can speak eloquently, with proper annunciation and grammar, but that doesn't mean that I will waste such effort on commoners, especially if it irks them. One of my favorite things to do is answer a question with a question, it can really get under people's skin, especially law enforcement. You should of seent the looks on their faces.


LOL

I have been particularly careful in my word usage in this thread. Annunciation?


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Pony said:


> LOL
> 
> I have been particularly careful in my word usage in this thread. Annunciation?


Forget it,
You know what i mean.


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

People who say "Needless to say," and then go on to say it anyway.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I mean, like, totally, right? Awesome dude!


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

"I'm just sayin'" I probably heard that one 100 times yesterday. I'm proud of myself for not slapping someone.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Pony said:


> LOL
> 
> I have been particularly careful in my word usage in this thread. Annunciation?


Grammar nazis are usually found on the short end of a debate.
I make no apologies for my spelling or dialect. Expect to get what you pay for.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

When I was in elementary school my teachers tried to get me to stop saying "ain't". As in, I ain't going to the pool this summer. They would say it's not a word because it's not in the dictionary. Then the school got new dictionaries and "ain't" was included.

I stopped using it a couple years later.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

I also really hate "loose" when you mean "lose". There is a poster on here that does it consistently. You know who you are 

Any somehow, I forgot my biggest pet peeve of all. The use of "literally" when it's nothing of the sort.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

legit


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I think it was during an episode of "Justified" when the character Nick said to Boyd "I love the way you talk, using 40 words when only 4 will do."

I have found some of the most poignant and deepest utterances where made by locals with a heavy dialect and a descriptive, (flowery some call it) use of the English language.
Their tone comes off to some as "dumb" but their observations can be brilliant.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> “_I should of taken an umbrella…_”


I believe the correct phrase is "I shoulda took an umbrella"


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Pony said:


> LOL
> 
> I have been particularly careful in my word usage in this thread. Annunciation?


Touche. I should of knowed to be using enunciation but I done went and got in a hurry a typing.


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

People saying "No problem," or worse yet, "No biggie," instead of saying "You're welcome."


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

This was a morning interaction I witnessed. It is retold as accurately as I remember it. Some spelling has been changed to reflect the "enunciations". It enhances the interpretation somewhat as you read along to try and think in the vernacular it was spoken.

A rural southern senior citizen walks into the roadside general store.

Man-"Hottern a depot stove out there."
Clerk-"Whaddya payin' for old timer?"
Man- "Ex wives, bad kids and (holding his lower back) cheap furniture. 
Today I need a sack of bird seed, a pinch of lotto teekets, ant eye freeze and a case of PeeBeeARs... (Looks over at a table of fresh produce) and a mess of green beans."
Clerk- "How bign a mess?"
Man- "Four handfools pooshed into two. I'm past my prime so I'll need youins or somuns stout to haul that out and hurl it in my truck"
Clerk- "I can do that for ya."
Man-"Draw a bottle out for your trouble when you get there. Isn that beer right cool?"
Clerk- "Cold as your ex wife's heart."
Man-"Land a goshen boy that'll go down smooth then. I'll need you to snap to. I left my truck plate on my Chevy and the sheriffs next door and he's bowt finished causin trouble."


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

barnbilder said:


> Touche. I should of knowed to be using enunciation but I done went and got in a hurry a typing.


Hey, I just thought you were Catholic.


----------



## bpmahagan (Mar 19, 2021)

Not that I can't stand it but I always chuckle when I hear "hot water heater". If your water is hot, why do you need to heat it? Once it has been pointed out to you, you'll see and hear it everywhere.

My son and now his daughter interject "literally" into most sentences, sometimes more than once.

Please excuse any grammatical or punctuation horrors.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Stupid speelchick.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

"What"


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

"Equity"
I don't think that word means what some people think it means


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

Homesteader at Heart said:


> People saying "No problem," or worse yet, "No biggie," instead of saying "You're welcome."


Guilty!


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

bpmahagan said:


> Not that I can't stand it but I always chuckle when I hear "hot water heater". If your water is hot, why do you need to heat it? Once it has been pointed out to you, you'll see and hear it everywhere.
> 
> My son and now his daughter interject "literally" into most sentences, sometimes more than once.
> 
> Please excuse any grammatical or punctuation horrors.


There are a lot of those "once you notice them" things that you hear all the time.

ATM machine
PIN number
HIV Virus


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Homesteader at Heart said:


> People saying "No problem," or worse yet, "No biggie," instead of saying "You're welcome."


or "My pleasure"


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Like in every other word. I have had to break my kids of this habit numerous times.
When people don't just come out and say what they want. DH gets in trouble at work due to his verboseness so he is a little sensitive about about it. Sometimes it is just so hard not to say...just get to the point.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Ziptie said:


> Like in every other word. I have had to break my kids of this habit numerous times.
> When people don't just come out and say what they want. DH gets in trouble at work due to his verboseness so he is a little sensitive about about it. Sometimes it is just so hard not to say...just get to the point.


This made me smile.

My husband is an engineer working as an electrician. He thinks like an engineer, which means including every single detail when he shares information with you.

As his best buddy since junior high says, "If you want to make a long story short, don't ask Nick!"


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

I work with a guy that is like that. We always say, "Don't ask Lou the time, he'll tell you how to build the clock."


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

"Be that as it may be"
Using 'comprise' when the correct word is 'compose'.
Using 'utilize' when the correct word is 'use'.
Using 'acronym' when the correct word is 'abbreviation'.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> I think it was during an episode of "Justified" when the character Nick said to Boyd "I love the way you talk, using 40 words when only 4 will do."
> 
> I have found some of the most poignant and deepest utterances where made by locals with a heavy dialect and a descriptive, (flowery some call it) use of the English language.
> Their tone comes off to some as "dumb" but their observations can be brilliant.


I don’t remember who it was, but someone on here mentioned the US southern dialect being most similar to the northern British aristocracy of the 18th century. I think there’s something to that.

Ask a woman with a deep, pronounced, mouth-full-of-marbles Virgina accent to say “carburetor”. My phonetic spelling can’t do it justice, but it sounds something like _CAH-ba-rae-tah_. It sounds incredibly dignified and sexy at the same time.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I went into the fray today!

A salesman for the water well company said that he was “reaching out” to find out if I had questions or had made a decision about completing the well on my new place in Llano.

After discussing my desire to get another bid, I asked if he would mind listening to my pet peeve about the current sales jargon. 

I explained the obvious difference between “reaching out” and “calling” me on the phone. I said he could use whatever phrase he wanted with other customers, but I would appreciate it if he didn’t use “reaching out” with me.

He took it well.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

"Busted" instead of "broken". No, the window was not busted. It was broken.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

You people.

Makes me grind my teeth.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> or "My pleasure"


They say that at Chick-Fil-A, hubby is always tempted to reply, "of course it is".


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

2 more:
”Do your research” or “I’ve done my research”, which means googling.
And “educate yourself!”


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It doesn't bother me but I do see it trending. The use of the word "Facts" when it is nothing more than a person's personal observation.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Of course I will be there tomorrow after they get their pay for 1 day or 5 days.
Nope not going to happen
Just had one for one day
I didn't get your texts
You didn't answer my texts
I didn't get your voicemail
Oh I had family problems
Really?
5 miles from jobsite?
Never again.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> They say that at Chick-Fil-A, hubby is always tempted to reply, "of course it is".


I love the phrase, "My pleasure." It's as much a "Southern thing" as "Yes, ma'am," and "Yes, sir."


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

AUGH!

I was just reminded of a pet peeve phrase:

_A myriad of._

NOooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

The word myriad stands by itself. No "a" and no "of" bordering it.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

GTX63 said:


> It doesn't bother me but I do see it trending. The use of the word "Facts" when it is nothing more than a person's personal observation.


"The true is"


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

101pigs said:


> "The true is"


"The Truth is"


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

Pony said:


> AUGH!
> 
> I was just reminded of a pet peeve phrase:
> 
> ...


When used as a noun, it is quite correct to border "myriad" with "a" and "of" (see 2nd definition under noun)...









Definition of MYRIAD


ten thousand; a great number… See the full definition




www.merriam-webster.com


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

THE hoi polloi.
Barbarian speech. 😢


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

sharkerbaby said:


> When used as a noun, it is quite correct to border "myriad" with "a" and "of" (see 2nd definition under noun)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, if it’s used as an adjective then no “a”, “the”, or “of”.
I’m certain Pony knows this…just hadnt had enough coffee yet. 😊
God knows what I say before caffeination.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

sharkerbaby said:


> When used as a noun, it is quite correct to border "myriad" with "a" and "of" (see 2nd definition under noun)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgive me for not being "pacific" in my assertion. 

I dislike it mightily when the adjective myriad is used as though it is a noun.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Vacay instead of vacation.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

When someone calls everything cuuuute, yep misspelled but they tend to draw the word out.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

no really said:


> When someone calls everything cuuuute, yep misspelled but they tend to draw the word out.


My granddaughter does that but she’s two so we let it slide for now.  
And she’s so danged cute about it.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> My granddaughter does that but she’s two so we let it slide for now.
> And she’s so danged cute about it.
> View attachment 97920


At that age it is very cute!!! But the ones I'm talking about are in their late 20's to 40's.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

no really said:


> At that age it is very cute!!! But the ones I'm talking about are in their late 20's to 40's.


I know…but it gave me a chance to show off my granddaughter! 😂


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> I know…but it gave me a chance to show off my granddaughter! 😂


I was expecting at least 5 pictures of the sweetie. Please!?!
Love her shades.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Lisa in WA said:


> My granddaughter does that but she’s two so we let it slide for now.
> And she’s so danged cute about it.
> View attachment 97920


----------



## Ladyleo191 (May 25, 2009)

My pet peeves are people who use the word 'myself' instead of 'me' or 'I' in a sentence; for example, John and myself went to the store. It's like fingernails on a chalkboard to me.

Second is people who use 'whom' or 'whomever' when 'who is correct. I always get the feeling they think it sounds like a High Society phrase.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Ladyleo191 said:


> My pet peeves are people who use the word 'myself' instead of 'me' or 'I' in a sentence; for example, John and myself went to the store. It's like fingernails on a chalkboard to me.
> 
> Second is people who use 'whom' or 'whomever' when 'who is correct. I always get the feeling they think it sounds like a High Society phrase.


People who use "who" in instances when "whom" is correct drive me crazy. It isn't that difficult. When the word functions as an object, use "whom". When it functions as a subject, use "who".


----------

